# An apology to those on FFTS



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I have responded in to attacks on my religion in ways that are not befitting those of a true Christian. The attacks have gone on for some time now and I became upset. I lost my dignity as a Christian and responded, not as a Christian, but as a worldly man. To those that I have offended, I truly apologize. I will continue to preach, but will try my best as an imperfect man to control my tongue.

For those of you that have private messaged me with words of encouragement, I want to sincerely thank you. All should feel free to come to this forum and express their beliefs, without fear of abuse or persecution.

Again, if I have said something to offend someone on this forum, I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> I have responded in to attacks on my religion in ways that are not befitting those of a true Christian. The attacks have gone on for some time now and I became upset. I lost my dignity as a Christian and responded, not as a Christian, but as a worldly man. To those that I have offended, I truly apologize. I will continue to preach, but will try my best as an imperfect man to control my tongue.
> 
> For those of you that have private messaged me with words of encouragement, I want to sincerely thank you. All should feel free to come to this forum and express their beliefs, without fear of abuse or persecution.
> 
> Again, if I have said something to offend someone on this forum, I sincerely apologize.


Yes you have said many things that offended me and called me, personally, many names. Thank you for apologizing and I accept your apology.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fish&Chips said:


> Yes you have said many things that offended me and called me, personally, many names. Thank you for apologizing and I accept your apology.


Hypocrisy at it's finest....hwell:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Hypocrisy at it's finest....hwell:


X2


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't know why u guys are always arguing over religious beliefs??:headknock

My folks always taugt me never to argue on the subject of religion; of course God wants us to spread his word and bring others to Christ, but, obviously this is a lose/lose between u guys.

And Shag, I don't agree with the principles taught by JW, but it is better than being a athiest, I think??


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Apology accepted. I can see you are under attack. I don't agree with much of the JW doctrine but I don't demonize you for your beliefs, I come to FFS for just that. Spiritual nourishment. Hopefully we can get back to that someday.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Whodathunkit said:


> Apology accepted. I can see you are under attack. I don't agree with much of the JW doctrine but I don't demonize you for your beliefs, I come to FFS for just that. Spiritual nourishment. Hopefully we can get back to that someday.


Thank you. I will do my best to do my part to be peaceable to all. Romans 12:18 encourages us to be peaceable if possible. 18â€¯If possible, as far as it depends on you, be peaceable with all men.

Sometimes I tend to lash back, it is something I will continue to work on.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Maybe we should drag a Catholic in on this. I'm sure he would get a nice friendly welcome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Another one gone. Thank goodness.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

To be human is to fail


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Understand.. When one of us falls.. 10 more will replace them. It's the beauty of "The Gospel"..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Greg E said:


> Maybe we should drag a Catholic in on this. I'm sure he would get a nice friendly welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


He polished off the Catholics weeks ago..long before he tried to clean house with the JWs and the Mormons...I'm thinkin' us Methodists were probably next.....hwell:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The true message from God will never be stopped.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> He polished off the Catholics weeks ago..long before he tried to clean house with the JWs and the Mormons...I'm thinkin' us Methodists were probably next.....hwell:


Bwahahaha!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> He polished off the Catholics weeks ago..long before he tried to clean house with the JWs and the Mormons...I'm thinkin' us Methodists were probably next.....hwell:


Love it. He would be getting me twice then. I used to be a Methodist.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> He polished off the Catholics weeks ago..long before he tried to clean house with the JWs and the Mormons...I'm thinkin' us Methodists were probably next.....hwell:


Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> He polished off the Catholics weeks ago..long before he tried to clean house with the JWs and the Mormons...I'm t
> hinkin' us Methodists were probably next.....hwell:


Negative, still here. Lol.

I just chose to pray instead of argue.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Negative, still here. Lol.
> 
> I just chose to pray instead of argue.


Amen!!! That's what I'm doing instead of joining in.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank God for those who pray earnestly and thank God for those that are led by the Holy Spirit to shine the light.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You've never offended me but kudos to you for posting this.


----------

